# Vape Town!!! Want some Oak Aged?



## Rooigevaar (9/3/17)

Hey there Cape Town Vapers!!!!

Wiener will be visiting for the Cape Vape Festival on the 25th of March at the CTICC.

If you will be attending the event comment VAPE TOWN below and your name will be entered into a random draw to win one of 5 bottles of Good Boy Oak Aged. 

If you win you will have to collect it from our stand at the festival.

Cant wait to see you!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Chris du Toit (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (9/3/17)

This is GOOD STUFF  Had the pleasure of vaping a full bottle

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yagya (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Protect_747 (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cloudasaurus (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_r (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Michaelsa (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN
I could seriously do with another bottle of this beauty

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Migs (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mtoefy (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gorby (9/3/17)

VAPE TOWN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waleed (10/3/17)

VAPE TOWN


----------



## Silver (10/3/17)

Oh wow @Rooigevaar - that is an excellent photo!
Lovely

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (10/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (10/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/3/17)

VAPE TOWN


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (13/3/17)

Thanks for all the entries so far!!!


----------



## Neval630 (13/3/17)

VAPE TOWN 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobMcMaster (14/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (15/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/3/17)

For those of you who will be at the event! Check this out https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-at-cape-vape-fest.t35692/

Also, should we do the draw tonight???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> For those of you who will be at the event! Check this out https://www.ecigssa.co.za/wiener-at-cape-vape-fest.t35692/
> 
> Also, should we do the draw tonight???



Forum is quiet today with public holidays
Maybe tomorrow mid morning is a better bet @Rooigevaar ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (21/3/17)

Silver said:


> Forum is quiet today with public holidays
> Maybe tomorrow mid morning is a better bet @Rooigevaar ?



OH yes! forgot today was a public holiday lol. Thanks @Silver for reminding me I dont get out much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pindyman (21/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk


----------



## Va-poor (21/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiesbang (21/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Twincam 16 (21/3/17)

VAPE TOWN!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/3/17)

VAPE TOWN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/3/17)

CLOSED CLOSED CLOSED.

We will do the draw this morning!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DirtyD (22/3/17)

VAPE TOWN


----------



## DirtyD (22/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> CLOSED CLOSED CLOSED.
> 
> We will do the draw this morning!!!


Put me in the draw please, missed it with 6 mins


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/3/17)

DirtyD said:


> Put me in the draw please, missed it with 6 mins



OK, last one!!! you are in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DirtyD (22/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> OK, last one!!! you are in!



Shot man, appreciate it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/3/17)

Here is the list going into the Randomiser!

Chris du Toit
Anneries
Yagya
SamuraiTheVapor
Protect_747
Cloudasaurus
Vape_R
Michaelsa
HuffaPuff
Gdigitel
Migs
VapeSnow
Mtoefy
Gorby
Waleed
Keyaam
Mr.B
ComradJuJu
Neval630
RoMcMaster
Stephen.Johnson2
Pindyman
Va-poor
Wiesbang
Twincam 16
Andre
DirtyD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/3/17)

Lets do this!


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/3/17)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/3/17)

@VapeSnow 
@Keyaam 
@Neval630 
@RobMcMaster 

Congradulations!!! Please come collect your bottle of Private Stock from our stand at Cape Vape Fest!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (22/3/17)

AAAAAND @Comrad Juju yes you too can have a Tenda bottle of Good Boy Private Stock!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (22/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> @VapeSnow
> @Keyaam
> @Neval630
> @RobMcMaster
> ...



Awesome thank you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (22/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> AAAAAND @Comrad Juju yes you too can have a Tenda bottle of Good Boy Private Stock!



Awesome, Thanks man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (22/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> @VapeSnow
> @Keyaam
> @Neval630
> @RobMcMaster
> ...




Awesome!!

Will pop in on saturday!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (22/3/17)

Congrats guys... my heart almost sank to my assh**le when I saw my name on top only to realize it was the list that went into the randomizer lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RobMcMaster (22/3/17)

Rooigevaar said:


> @VapeSnow
> @Keyaam
> @Neval630
> @RobMcMaster
> ...



Thanks so much guys! Can't wait for Vape Fest!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neval630 (22/3/17)

Thank you very much guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (23/3/17)

@Rooigevaar whats the odds of having one or two bottles for sale to the people that made the list but did not win?

To all the lucky winners. Congrats and enjoy your prize!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (23/3/17)

Anneries said:


> @Rooigevaar whats the odds of having one or two bottles for sale to the people that made the list but did not win?
> 
> To all the lucky winners. Congrats and enjoy your prize!


Will be posting something interesting next week when I get back. Unfortunately this batch is not for sale. 

But watch this space! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

